# Fido coming out with Bell type unlimited plan @ reasonable amount



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I just called Fido Customer Relations (as always to disconect, even though I have a contract and I'm not really gonna), I told them I want to disconnect because I need a data plan which Bell is offering at $7.00 unlimited, the Rep say let me see what I can do, she puts me on hold and comes back after a few minutes and say, that they are going to have something similar coming out in the next few weeks, and asks if I would hold on until then, I then say but I need something in the meantime, so she offers me 3MB for a month Free..I say well whats the charge if I go over it? she says is 25 cent per 1 KB, I said no thanks then I'll wait...

So I guess Robbers and his Dog Fido are feeling the pressure from Bell..I say all those on Fido and Rogers call their *Customer Relations Number* and do this, remember your Customer Relations not the regular first line reps, that way they will feel the pressure. 

Fido Customers Relations call: 1888-259-3436, you will have 2 options, 

1) Info on your account 
2) To disconect.

Choose Option 2 and do the same as me even though you have a contract they will try to give you something if you threaten to leave, remember 1 good standing customer is worth 5 new accounts, so 1 good paying customer leaves they need 5 new customers to replace him/her (cause out of the 5 some will be delinquents and all). Although they may say "well sir you will have to pay a penalty, you say "but its still worth it cause I need the unlimited data plan and therefore I'm considering Bell". If they take to the end just say "well let me rethink this and get back to you.

The Customer relations people are a different group/herd they are the company's last resort to keep you and they are more kinder than the regular first line guys, I've got a contract (not a company plan or anything) from them for 2 years for $20.00 a month with free Call Display and some other credits (no VM cause I hate VM) I have Evenings and Weekends free starting at 7 PM 1500 anytime minutes and ALL INCOMING FREE!! any time, my total for month comes to $28.00 Tax included, I almost never go over my minutes cause all *incoming calls are free* anytime.

I asked what the price will be for the new plan they're coming out with in a few weeks, she said she does'nt have all the info, but its gonna be competetive to Bell's $7.00 plan!!

Basically you just bluff them...


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting if true, though they could just be bluffing to keep you.

But I have to ask... what is with all the hate-rage for Rogers? All you ever seem to do is moan and complain about Rogers all the time. I have seen 7-8 posts/comments from you, and literally every single one is you bashing Rogers. We get it. You hate them. Move on.

It's not healthy to be so fixated on hate like that. You'll give yourself a heart attack. 

A7


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

a7mc said:


> Interesting if true, though they could just be bluffing to keep you.
> 
> But I have to ask... what is with all the hate-rage for Rogers? All you ever seem to do is moan and complain about Rogers all the time. I have seen 7-8 posts/comments from you, and literally every single one is you bashing Rogers. We get it. You hate them. Move on.
> 
> ...


True I should move on.. .thanks for putting it that way..


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

a7mc said:


> Interesting if true, though they could just be bluffing to keep you.
> 
> But I have to ask... what is with all the hate-rage for Rogers? All you ever seem to do is moan and complain about Rogers all the time. I have seen 7-8 posts/comments from you, and literally every single one is you bashing Rogers. We get it. You hate them. Move on.
> 
> ...


I don't think Veej is the only one around here complaining about Roger's service and pricing!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

> I don't think Veej is the only one around here complaining about Roger's service and pricing!


Oh I know... and I didn't mean to single him out. It's just that his "Robbers and Dog Fido" thing makes his posts stand out. I always notice his posts right away whenever there's a mention of Rogers. He just seemed so wound up all the time... I want to make sure he stays healthy is all.

It's all in good fun. 

A7


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

a7mc said:


> Oh I know... and I didn't mean to single him out. It's just that his "Robbers and Dog Fido" thing makes his posts stand out.
> 
> It's all in good fun.
> 
> A7


Ya I just love using the "Robbers and his Dog Fido" line..:lmao:


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

a7mc said:


> Oh I know... and I didn't mean to single him out. It's just that his "Robbers and Dog Fido" thing makes his posts stand out. I always notice his posts right away whenever there's a mention of Rogers. He just seemed so wound up all the time... I want to make sure he stays healthy is all.
> 
> It's all in good fun.
> 
> A7


Oh I know exactly what you mean - no harm done!

I guess a lot of people are upset with Rogers these days, but Veej is REALLY upset!


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

*(I can dream, can't I?)*

Imagine...

Fido is preparing an unlimited data package.
Apple wants mobile partners to offer such unlimited data plans.
Fido is a brand that would certainly need a lifting.
iPhone operates on GSM.
Fido operates on GSM.

iPhone. On Fido.
Woof! :lmao:


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Hay guys,,This mornings paper has an ad from Fido for a 2 for 1 Couples package deal which gives 4 Months of Unlimited Surfing --If you buy a surfing plan of 12 MB or more.

So I called in and told them my story and that a rep told me to call back cause they are doing some changes..

Well I got them to give me the 4 months unlimited for $18.00 with the first month free so that works out to be $13.50 a month for unlimited Edge for 4 months..!!-sweeeet:heybaby: 

The rep told me that hopefully they'll have something better by March when my deal ends.. and I can cancel anytime, So not stuck into a contract or anything..


My billing cycle is the 27th so unfortunately I have to wait untill then....before I can go to the EDGE!!

If by March they have an awesome deal at this rate of $13-15 bucks for unlimited Edge (even though Bell has a $7.00 deal)...then Fido will be my Dog!!

In the words of Bob Dylan...The times they are changing...hallaluya!!


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

Veej said:


> Hay guys,,This mornings paper has an ad from Fido for a 2 for 1 Couples package deal which gives 4 Months of Unlimited Surfing --If you buy a surfing plan of 12 MB or more.
> 
> So I called in and told them my story and that a rep told me to call back cause they are doing some changes..
> 
> ...



Veej,

I want to thank you for "taking the dog by it's leash" by getting this information and keeping us informed. That's great news. Keep us informed. I look forward to the unlimited package myself!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm wondering if it's possible to replicate what Veej got -- I have FIDO and I'd love to have unlimited EDGE Data for ~$14 a month. 

Couple of Questions:

1. Did you go through Customer Service? Or Retentions?
2. Is it really Unlimited? If I use the iPhone and Watch YouTube, etc... I can hit up a fair amount of MB quickly - Rogers' "unlimited" plan is a 250MB Cap -- I'm wondering if there's an unmentioned cap on this plan as well...?


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> I'm wondering if it's possible to replicate what Veej got -- I have FIDO and I'd love to have unlimited EDGE Data for ~$14 a month.
> 
> Couple of Questions:
> 
> ...



Fyrefly..

_1. Did you go through Customer Service? Or Retentions?_

I went through: Fido Customers Relations (1888-259-3436). Do what I said in the first post of this thread, Call to Cancel


_2. Is it really Unlimited? If I use the iPhone and Watch YouTube, etc... I can hit up a fair amount of MB quickly - Rogers' "unlimited" plan is a 250MB Cap -- I'm wondering if there's an unmentioned cap on this plan as well._

I'm not certain if there is a cap, I did'nt ask cause Unlimited should mean Unlimited in English.

Like how could they call it unlimited and have a cap, if I go over a hidden cap then thats there problem for telling its unlimited and having a secret cap..the Fido Rep knows I have an iPhone, he even mentioned that the iphone is MB Hog so with out unlimited it would eatup 25 MB with-in no time.

Give them a call and tell them you want this plan also, the rep mentioned that the more people who ask for data plans more Fido will look into getting the unlimited plan quicker and at a reasonable rate. So calling and asking for it will actually help for the cause..


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

rogers should get a $6 deal...ill sign a 3 year agreeement for the data if i can add it to my unlcocked iphone


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Saw a recent advert on HamiltonKijiji, that I could sign up with a Rogers Reseller for .10 per minute, no contract, no minimum or max minutes per month, billed directly on my creditcard. I then asked (as I'm on a Rogers pay-as-you-go plan with .25 minutes) if their SIM card would work in my iPhone.

Yup, I was told, he KNEW that from testing info he'd received from Rogers!!! 

I wasn't surprised, so I'm making an assumption here, that the iPhone is coming to Rogers...

But hey, that .10 per minute is a great deal, he's getting back to me with the details and when I get them here, I'll post same....



Jim


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

JVRudnick said:


> Saw a recent advert on HamiltonKijiji, that I could sign up with a Rogers Reseller for .10 per minute, no contract, no minimum or max minutes per month, billed directly on my creditcard. I then asked (as I'm on a Rogers pay-as-you-go plan with .25 minutes) if their SIM card would work in my iPhone.
> 
> Yup, I was told, he KNEW that from testing info he'd received from Rogers!!!
> 
> ...



I assume your talking about phone talk time right...not the data plan.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry, yes, I mean phone time...but while that doesn't cover the data, how would that be handled I asked this Reseller and he said he'd get back to me...

dunno really, maybe a Reseller "can" provide data rates too? 

Jim


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Caveat emptor, since most legitimate dealers don't need to advertise on kijiji.

That said, which "Rogers reseller?"





JVRudnick said:


> Saw a recent advert on HamiltonKijiji, that I could sign up with a Rogers Reseller for .10 per minute, no contract, no minimum or max minutes per month, billed directly on my creditcard. I then asked (as I'm on a Rogers pay-as-you-go plan with .25 minutes) if their SIM card would work in my iPhone.
> 
> Yup, I was told, he KNEW that from testing info he'd received from Rogers!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Hm...you know, I don't know. His sig carries only this --
T.E.A.M = Together Everyone Achieves More!

will google maybe....and report back...never thought about it really....the thought of a dime a min rather than a quarter has me looking up and not down at the path I might take...

c.e. indeed!

------------
Found them! Setaia

will read completely but now I'm a bit perturbed....

 

-------------
Update!
forget these guys....I continued to ask if their service would support the iPhone for both cell/data and they never ever ever answered that...only that I could sign up as an aff and make if I got my friends to signup, then I'd make $$ from them too...ie an Amway kinda deal. no thanks...their email addy is now in my bozo filter....

:-(((



Jim


----------



## funkaoshi (Nov 6, 2007)

*Fido 3G*

When you sign up for the 3G internet value pack -- which is call display, voice mail, 2500 SMS, and 12mb internet per month for $18 -- they'll give you unlimited net access for the first four months. You don't need to threaten to leave or anything, you just need to sign up. I'm not sure if the promotion is still on. I'm hoping that in the next 4 months Fido has unlimited net access for not much money.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

funkaoshi said:


> When you sign up for the 3G internet value pack -- which is call display, voice mail, 2500 SMS, and 12mb internet per month for $18 -- they'll give you unlimited net access for the first four months. You don't need to threaten to leave or anything, you just need to sign up. I'm not sure if the promotion is still on. I'm hoping that in the next 4 months Fido has unlimited net access for not much money.


That's right I just got them to give me the first month for free by threat..


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Rogers is coming out with a new global unlimited talk time package. You need to sign onto a 3 year contract, but it only works with tin cans.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

*Fido $18 Value Pack*

Resurrecting this thread a bit... I just got my Fido bill and on it is a promo listed as the $18 Value Pack that I think someone here mentioned earlier. It is tempting as I'm spending $11/mth for CD, VM, and 50 SMS at the moment and this pack has CD, VM, 2500 SMS and 12MB internet - which clearly isn't enough, but you get 4 months of unlimited data. So, hopefully they'll have a real unlimited data plan by then. Also, the first month is free apparently.

More info:
Options you can add


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Wicked - just called in and got the $18 package and unl. data for the next 4 months


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

adam.sn said:


> Wicked - just called in and got the $18 package and unl. data for the next 4 months


Is this WAP data or EDGE? i.e. can I use this plan with the iPhone? and how much after?


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

CdnPhoto said:


> Is this WAP data or EDGE? i.e. can I use this plan with the iPhone? and how much after?


Its the Edge,,,after the 4 months you have to mortgage your home, hopefully by the end of 4 months they will have something reasonable..or just cancel and go back to the 4 month deal again after a month...


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

These data rates... get me sooOOO irritated.

I tested GoogleMaps on my Treo (with Bell Morbidity) the other day when the beta was launched. I was curious to see it work. I did one search and connected to my web site to see what it looked like on a PDA. Yesterday, I received my bell from Bill. My curiosity cost me over 10 bucks for 671KB (yes, that's KILObites). The no-data-plan rate is 15$/MB.  

Totally nuts and unjustified prices. Wake up incumbents or the new players will just run ya down.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry, just wanted to make sure of one thing:

you can cancel the package after 4 months right? and hope that by then, a real unlimited plan will be out?


so this is all fine and dandy for fido people but what about rogers? or did I miss something


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

jackyk said:


> Sorry, just wanted to make sure of one thing:
> 
> you can cancel the package after 4 months right? and hope that by then, a real unlimited plan will be out?
> 
> ...


Mr. Roger's Neighborhood has a cleaners which he still insists on taking his customers too...while his Dog Fido is being friendly for 4 months with his patrons then plans on biting ...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

jackyk said:


> so this is all fine and dandy for fido people but what about rogers? or did I miss something


Doesn't Rogers have a 10MB for $10/month deal with first month free/unlimited?


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

I checked into that, i forget what drove me away... either I had to sign up for a new 3 year contract or that you would go over 10mb in a flash.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Just called and changed ("upgraded"?) from my current value pack to the $18 value pack. They didn't tell me I got unlimited data for the first 4 months, so I asked and was put on hold for about a minute and when she came back she confirmed I would have it!

NICE!

Let's hope this leads the way towards a long term reasonable unlimited data package (before I get too hooked over the next 4 months to give it up!!)...


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Doesn't Rogers have a 10MB for $10/month deal with first month free/unlimited?


I have that added onto my plan. But I do not use it unless I really need to. Not hard up to see my email every waking hour so to speak...Usually I just connect to a WIFI and do everything there. If I really need access then I will turn on my edge and use it. Safest way to use the plan.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Still think people should boycott data plans in Canada... unless your absolutely need it. It's a shame they continue to rip us off...

Lets get with it. $20 flat-rate unlimited data. Carry-over unused cell minutes. Nation-wide calling. WTF. I bet it is affecting Canada's competitiveness in the information age. CRTC/Feds are equally or 51% to blame.

Anyway, before I get into a serious rant.. simply put.. Rogers/Fido like to offer people what I look at as "crack deals". Give it to you for real cheap at first, and then you are addicted. Just say no.:greedy:


----------

